# Hunting > Taxidermy >  skull mounting my first tahr

## silentscope

i shot my first ever tahr on thursday, im in the process of tanning the hide and doing a skull mount for the head, im up to the point where im ment to cook it? but not sure how... do i throw the whole head in the pot? do i pull off the horns? do i keep it semi submerged?

thanks

----------


## PerazziSC3

Horns need to come off ideally so you can clean up the insides, you can leave to rot off for a few weeks in a plastic bag with a bit of water (stinks) or carefully boil being careful not to submrge base of horns or else they will cook on. Would try to remove all that hair if i was you as well. Simmer for 45mins then water blast and it should come up mint, repeat simmer if you need too. Dont over boil or else it will go brittle

----------


## silentscope

ok thanks, iv cut the hair right back to the horns now, its in the pot with the horns sticking out over the edge and water right up to the bottom of the horns. ill see how it goes

----------


## Marty Henry

Thars head soup.

----------


## silentscope

> Thars head soup.


smelled good, didnt look too flash tho

----------


## MDub

It's best if you leave the head in a bucket of water to rot until you can pull the horns off, only takes about a week in this heat. It takes a lot less boiling when it's rotten. Put some laundry powder in the  water when you boil it as well since a lot of fat will come out. If you boil the horns they will shrink and lose their colour, can also crack at the bases.

----------


## silentscope

pulled the horns off today. heads completly rotted now not a scrap left just need to bleech it? skins dry aswell started scraping/fleshing it but ill continue that soon the weathers good for hunting again, saw another 5 tahr and a chamois tonight.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I have about 15lt of 50% peroxide if you need some for bleaching.

----------


## silentscope

> I have about 15lt of 50% peroxide if you need some for bleaching.


Yeah mate, whats that stuff worth?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

If you pick it up, can give you a litre for nothing. Should be enoght to do a few heads. Flick me a PM for address etc.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I did this buck recently, let it rot in a bucket of water untill I could pull the horns off, then water blasted it, mixed up some "platinum blonde" hair die and painted it onto the skull, sat it in a plastic bag for a few hours with the die mixture on it then pulled it out and gave it another waterblast, let it dry then stuck the horns back on and gave them a lick of hoof-oil, turned out bloody good

----------


## fishandshoot

I managed to secure a worthwhile head this week, not my biggest but was planning on dealing to it myself. I have cut most of the head away leaving just the scalp bone. I then thought it should be boiled, like a little fallow I did last year, but as it was boiling I saw on here that the horns need to be removed. The flesh is all gone on the bone, except for the base of the horns.

Once it cooled down I put it in a bucket of cold water. Is this the correct thing to do? I thought if I left it for a week the horns may pull off.

----------


## silentscope

just leave it in the bucket till the horns pull off then itl be easier to give it a proper clean up.

----------


## fishandshoot

Thanks. I will post a pic of the final result

----------


## RUMPY

Have a read through this @fishandshoot. Lots of good info. Be careful you don't waterblast it too hard or it can flake off bone.
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....wet-dry-77801/

----------


## Preacher

I cannot say it enough.....White bone creations on YouTube.

----------


## Trout

Hide and head look nice on the ground,nice colouring.well done.

----------


## fishandshoot

The final result.

----------


## bumblefoot

> I cannot say it enough.....White bone creations on YouTube.


 @Preacher Yup; definitely the best tutorials

----------

